# roaming profiles?



## kr651129 (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know if that's the right term as it might a windows thing.  I'd like to setup roaming profiles on my FreeBSD server and clients.  I want the authentication to go through the server and have the home directory of the clients (also FreeBSD) to be parked on the server as well, including all session data.  Would I use samba to do this?


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 4, 2012)

For each machine users will log in to, you can nfs mount /home from an nfs server.  Check out the [url='http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-nfs.html]nfs section[/url] of the handbook.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, I'd probably use NFS in combination with amd(8).


----------



## mamalos (Dec 5, 2012)

NFS *+ kerberos*, otherwise your setup will be completely insecure, as a feature not a bug  (everybody having access to an NFS-shell will be able to see all others' files/folders using simple ftp-like commands).


----------

